

Ask HN: Salary for Engineering Director at a well-funded startup? - throwaway_1116

I have been offered the position of Director of Engineering, a newly-created role at the growing and well-funded startup where I have been lead developer for the last four years. Like many developers, I am not a skilled negotiator, and do not have a good handle on what a fair salary would be in this market and at this company. I am hoping that the awesome people of Hacker News can help.<p>Context: I was a very early hire and have substantial equity (less than a typical founder but much more than nearly every other employee). We are adding some structure and hierarchy to the organization to accommodate our growing team; the company's ten engineers would report to me (with that number likely to double by the end of the year). Over the last several months, out of necessity, I have been taking on many of my new duties already in an informal way (recruiting, on-boarding new developers, building and leading teams, etc.) and feel like (and have gotten feedback that) I have done well. By all measures, the company is successful and has a bright future.<p>We're located in a large city with a high cost of living. (Sorry that I can't be more specific.)<p>What kind of salary would you expect for this position?
======
kls
150-200k

